# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Θέμα με πίεση νερου απο ηλιακό θερμοσυφωνα

## Aslanis_mike

Γεια σας.....αντιμετώπιζε το εξης θέμα στο σπίτι....το ζεστό νερό που προέρχεται απο ηλιακό θερμοσυφωνα έχει χαμηλή έως μηδενική πίεση....έχουν περάσει αρκετοί υδραυλικοί, ο καθένας έκανε τα δικά του με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξέρω τι φταίει τώρα ουτε εγώ ουτε οι 2 τελευταίοι υδραυλικοί που ήρθαν. 

Υγρά έχει το μποιλερ, υποψιαζομαι κακή ή λάθος σύνδεση με το υπολοιπο δικτυο....καποιοι σωληνες χανονται μεσα σε τοιχους κτλ. οποτε δεν καταλαβαινω τι παει, που παει....σας παραθέτω καποιες φωτογραφιες μήπως και έχετε κάποια πρόταση....

Υ.Γ. απο τον συγκεκριμένο ηλιακό τροφοδοτουνται 3 σπίτια....

Το ηλιακό παιρνει απο αυτό το ντεπόζιτο με την ανοιχτή σωλήνα προς τα πανω.... 


Επίσης έχει 3 εξόδους για ποιο λογο όμως? Ένας για κάθε σπίτι? Μήπως είναι συνδεδεμένο με το κύκλωμα των καλοριφέρ? 







Καμια ιδέα κανεις? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Aslanis_mike



----------


## vasilimertzani

Παναγια και Χριστε μου!!!
καταρχην βλεπω οτι δεν σου εχουν βαλει ασφαλιστικο στην εισοδο του ΖΝΧ.Το προβλημα με την πιεση το ειχε παντα?
Κατοπιν προτεινω να μετρηθει πανω στον ηλιακο τι πιεση νερου εχεις.
Οι σωληνες στο πλαι ειναι απο το καλοριφερ για να ζεσταινει το καλοριφερ το νερο.
το Αλλο δοχειο που δειχνεις ειναι του καλοριφερ.
Μπροστα απο το δοχειο ειναι η κεραια  :Smile:

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Απ' όσο ξέρω είχε θέμα απο την αρχή (χωρίς να είμαι σιγουρος) αρα το πρωτο βήμα είναι να φέρω υδραυλικό να του ζητησω να μετρήσει την πίεση του δοχείου....να μου βάλει ασφαλιστικό πριν την ανεπιστροφη....του ζητάω κάτι άλλο? Επισης ειναι λογικο να μην εχει ζεστο νερο 2 ωρες μετα τη δυση του ηλιου? Έχω θέμα και με το κρύο αλλά εκεί νομιζω ξέρω τι φταίει....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

Το θέμα τηςε πίεσης είναι πρωτίστως θέμα υψομετρικής διαφοράς μεταξύ ντεπόζιτου και κατανάλωσης. Για να καταλάβεις, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ντεπόζιτο είναι 10 μέτρα ψηλότερα από τη βρύση, αυτό σου δίνει θεωρητικό maximum πίεσης 1 bar, που είναι λίγο (σε οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις θέλουμε τουλάχιστον 3 bar). Αν συνυπολογιστούν και οι απώλειες πίεσης από τις σωληνώσεις και τα εξαρτήματα, η διαθέσιμη πίεση στη βρύση σου είναι ακόμη μικρότερη. Αν δε συμπέσει να τραβάνε ταυτόχρονα απο δύο σπίτια, τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν ακόμη περισσότερο, λόγω της άυξησης της πτώσης πίεσης στο κοινό δίκτυο (από το ντεπόζιτο μέχρι το κολλεκτέρ που διακλαδίζονται οι τρεις παροχές).
Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσες να βελτιώσεις λίγο την κατάσταση (ειδικά σε ταυτόχρονη κατανάλωση) μεγαλώνοντας τις διατομές και μειώνοντας τα εξαρτήματα από το ντεπόζιτο στον ηλιακό, αλλά μην περιμένεις θαύματα. Η υψομετρική διαφορά δεν θα αλλάξει, κι όπως έλεγε και ο δάσκαλος, τη φύση δεν μπορείς να την κλέψεις.

Οσον αφορά τώρα το ότι δεν έχεις ΖΝΧ δύο ώρες ματά τη δύση, κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει χωρίς περαιτέρω στοιχεία. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα κατανάλωσης, μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με καμμιά ομορφιά στη σύνδεση με το καλοριφέρ και να ζεσταίνεις το λέβητα από τον ηλιακό (μη σου κάνει εντύπωση, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ηλιακών τριπλής είναι από κακοφτιαγμένοι έως για κλωτσιές), πολλά μπορέι να παίζουν.

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Ωραία να τα παρουμε με τη σειρα....αν θέλετε μετα θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες για τη δικτύωση του κρύου και θα τραβατε τα μαλλια σας... 
Λοιπον το ηλιακό παιρνει κατευθείαν απο το ντεποζιτο ...λογικά το μποιλερ δεν έχει πίεση μέσα? Το ηλιακό είναι στον τρίτο εγώ στο δεύτερο και οι γονεις μου στον πρωτο και έχουν και αυτοι θέμα...πείτε μου απλα απο που ξεκιναω....

----------


## nyannaco

> Λοιπον το ηλιακό παιρνει κατευθείαν απο το ντεποζιτο ...λογικά το μποιλερ δεν έχει πίεση μέσα? Το ηλιακό είναι στον τρίτο εγώ στο δεύτερο και οι γονεις μου στον πρωτο και έχουν και αυτοι θέμα...πείτε μου απλα απο που ξεκιναω....


Η πίεση στο καζάνι του ηλιακού είναι αστεία! Πόσο χαμηλότερα από το ντεπόζιτο είναι; Κάθε μέτρο υψομετρικής διαφοράς σου δίνει μόλις 0.1 bar πίεση!
Οι γονείς σου που είναι δύο ορόφους χαμηλότερα από το ηλιακό, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το ντεπόζιτο είναι δύο μέτρα ψηλότερα από το ηλιακό, έχουν μόλις και με το ζόρι περίπου 0.8 bar στατική πίεση. Στατική σημαίνει με όλες τις βρύσες κλειστές, χωρίς να υπάρχει ροή. Μόλις ανοίξει βρύση και αρχίσει να υπάρχει ροή, η πίεση μειώνεται ακόμη περισσότερο λόγω τριβών, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...
Στη δική σου περίπτωση, που είσαι πιο ψηλά, ακόμη χειρότερα.
Εν ολίγοις, για να έχεις μια αξιοπρεπή πίεση, θα έπρεπε το ντεπόζιτο να είναι καμμιαά τριανταριά μέτρα πάνω από την κατανάλωση, που είναι βέβαια αδύνατο!
Κι εδώ ερχόμαστε στο μεγάλο ερώτημα: γιατί ο ηλιακός τροφοδοτείται από ντεπόζιτο, κι όχι απ'ευθείας από την παροχή του δικτύου πόλης; Με το κρύο ισχύει το ίδιο, ή παίρνεις απ'ευθείας από το δίκτυο;

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Μάλιστα νόμιζα οτι η πίεση του ηλιακού ηταν αρκετά μεγαλύτερη....
Μένω Ηράκλειο Κρητης , δεν εχουμε συνεχή παροχή νερου απο το δίκτυο οποτε για να το αποθηκευουμε και να το χρησιμοποιούμε οποτε θέλουμε χρησιμοποιούμε αυτό το τρικ....με το κρύο ισχυει το ίδιο με 2 ντεποζιτα συνδεδεμένα σε σειρα και με αρκετές απώλειες στις σωληνώσεις λογο κακοτεχνιας (αρκετές γωνίες διακλαδώσεις χωρίς λογο κλπ.)

Εδώ είναι μονο ενα μέρος με τις σωληνώσεις του κρύου αλλά αυτό που με καίει είναι το ζεστό...
 γνωρίζω τι πρεπει να γίνει με το κρύο...με το ζεστό τι κάνουμε?   Υπάρχει κάποια αντλία που να δίνει σταθερή πίεση? Υπάρχει κάποια πατέντα?

----------


## nyannaco

Θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα πιεστικό συγκρότημα στην έξοδο του ντεπόζιτου. Πριν προχωρήσεις σε κάτι τέτοιο όμως, διερεύνησε λίγο τί συνηθίζεται στην περιοχή σου. Εννοώ, έχουν όλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ζουν με αυτό; 'Η έχουν πολύ μικρότερο πρόβλημα; Φοριούνται γενικώς τα πιεστικά, ή δεν χρειάζεται;
Εκτός από το σπαγκέττι στις σωληνώσεις, πάντως, βλέπω και μάλλον μικρές διατομές, οι οποίες σε συνθήκες χαμηλής πίεσης επιτείνουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## stefos1

Για έμενα ακυρώνεις  το καζάνι το εξωτερικό και δίνεις νερό από το δίκτυο κατευθείαν , αν κάνει διακοπή δεν θα έχεις ζεστό νερό και το κρύο του δικτύου το αφήνεις ως έχει ,αν δεν θέλεις να κάνεις την πρώτη λύση τότε πας στη λογική του πιεστικού που αναφέρει ο nyannaco ,
 άλλη μια λύση είναι η τριόδη ηλεκτρικήjes-triodi.jpg η χειροκίνητη triodi_vana_bugary7.jpg

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Την πρωτη δεν την κάνω διότι το νερό για να ανέβει στον 3ο όροφο περνάει απο πιεστικό που ανοίγουμε κάθε 2-3 μέρες για να γεμίζουν τα ντεποζιτα αρα δεν μπορω να το αφήνω μόνιμα ανοιχτο.....οι βανες τι ακριβως θα κανουν? Δεν το επιασα...

----------


## stefos1

αν κατάλαβα καλά στη ταράτσα το νερό δεν φτάνει σωστά ?  μόνο με χρήση πιεστικού ? 
Αν είναι έτσι τότε η χρήση πιεστικού  στην ταράτσα είναι μονόδρομος

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Μετα το ρολόι της ΕΥΔΑΠ υπάρχει πιεστικό για να ανεβάζει το νερό στην ταράτσα οπου και αποθηκεύεται..... Έχω πιεστικό στο δίκτυο των καλοριφερ που τροφοδοτεί και το πλυντήριο...είναι αυτό εδώ 



Θα μπορουσα να περάσω το νερό του ηλιακού μέσα απο αυτό? Απώλεια θερμοκρασίας? 
Πανω στο πιεστικό βλέπω αυτή την ένδειξη 

Και στο δίκτυο του καλοριφέρ αυτή την ένδειξη

----------


## stefos1

Απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω πρέπει το καλοριφέρ να έχει ανοικτού τύπου δοχείο διαστολής στην ταράτσα 
αν ναι τότε με μερικές μετατροπές θα μπορέσεις να το *χρησιμοποιήσεις* ...  
εδώ γράφεις   
Έχω πιεστικό στο δίκτυο των καλοριφερ που τροφοδοτεί και το πλυντήριο...είναι αυτό εδώ 
το πλυντήριο που είναι στην ταράτσα σε όροφο η στο υπόγειο 
αν είναι όπως τα λες λοιπών, καλοριφερ και το πλυντήριο  και αυτά τα δυο έχουν την ιδία παροχή νερού 
τότε λογικά επάνω πρέπει να έχεις φλοτέρ στη δεξαμενή του δοχείου διαστολής ????
Αν όντως υπάρχει φλοτέρ τότε πρέπει πριν από αυτό να μπει ένα ταφ και από εκεί να πάρεις την παροχή του ηλιακου σου  και θα τροφοδοτείται πλέον με νερο από το πιεστικό

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Το πλυντηριο είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με το πιεστικό(ταρατσα) 
 Το δοχείο είναι ενα ντεπόζιτο που εχει φλοτερ το οποίο δίνει στα καλοριφερ απο ενα σωλήνα και απο αλλο σωλήνα ο οποιος δίνει στο ηλιακό (είναι στη φωτο με τη κεραία  ) και έχει ανοικτή άκρη.  Αν θέλεις φωτο να σε βοηθήσω να καταλάβεις πες μου...πρεπει να βγάλω μια άκρη γιατί δεν θα τη παλεψω άλλο εδώ....

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Αρα αυτό που προτεινεις είναι να δώσω νερό στον ηλιακό απο το εν λόγω πιεστικό και οχι απο το ντεπόζιτο και αφού τα καλοριφέρ  περνάνε απο τον ηλιακό είναι το ίδιο δίκτυο και αρα θα έχω 2 bar εξ αρχής...σωστα?

----------


## kostas_dh

> Το πλυντηριο είναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο με το πιεστικό(ταρατσα)


Ο λέβητας καλοριφέρ είναι κι αυτός στην ταράτσα?

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Ναι στο ίδιο δωμάτιο είναι και αυτος

----------


## nyannaco

Το πιεστικό τροφοδοτείται από το ντεπόζιτο;

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Ναι ακριβως....το πιεστικό είναι πανω στο κύκλωμα των καλοριφερ το οποίο κύκλωμα περνάει και απο το ηλιακό....διακοπτω την παροχή νερου του ηλιακού και το τροφοδοτω απο το πιεστικό....έτσι ανεβαζω αισθητά την πίεση σωστα? Τι γίνεται όμως όταν το πιεστικό στέλνει στα καλοριφέρ στέλνει και στο ηλιακό και το κύκλωμα των καλοριφέρ είναι συνδεδεμένο στο ηλιακό?

----------


## nyannaco

Τίποτα δεν γίνεται, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Το κύκλωμα του καλοριφέρ (α) είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητο από το ΖΝΧ, και (β) δεν τραβάει συνέχεια νερό, απλά αναπληρώνει μικροαπώλειες.
Το μόνο ερώτημα είναι αν το πιεστικό που έχεις είναι επαρκές για το ΖΝΧ. Αν όντως μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 40 λίτρα το λεπτό, θα είσαι εντάξει. Αν όχι, θα δεις βελτίωση, αλλά όχι μεγάλη. 
Επίσης, να ξέρεις ότι όταν τραβάει νερό το πλυντήριο, θα πέφτει πολύ η πίεση στο ΖΝΧ. Αυτό όμως κρατάει λίγο.

Και κάτι άλλο που είδα τώρα: στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται αυτόματος πλήρωσης για το καλοριφέρ, επομένως ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ανοιχτό δοχείο διαστολής, όπως υπέθεσε ο Στέφανος παραπάνω. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το μανόμετρο δείχνει 1.5 bar! Εφόσον ο λέβητας είναι στο πάνω μέρος της εγκατάστασης, η πίεση εκεί θα έπρεπε να είναι χαμηλότερη, στο 1 bar, ίσα-ίσα για να μην μπορεί το νερό να βράσει στο λέβητα. Αν έχεις 1.5 bar επάνω, δύο ορόφους χαμηλότερα έχεις 2.1 bar, που είναι σχετικά υψηλή (και δεν ξέρουμε πόσο ανεβαίνει με την εγκατάσταση σε λειτουργία). Είναι σχετικά υψηλή, και καταπονεί όλη την εγκατάσταση χωρίς λόγο.

Συνολικά, από αυτά που βλέπω, όλη η εγκατάσταση πονάει. Δεν βρέθηκε κανένας σοβαρός υδραυλικός να εντοπίσει τα προβλήματα; Ή αγνοήθηκαν λόγω κόστους;

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Θα πειραματιστω με τις συνδέσεις και θα σου πω....
Παλιά υπηρχει άλλο ηλιακό το οποίο αντικαταστάθηκε....υπήρχε άλλο πιεστικό το οποίο αντικαταστάθηκε και συνδέθηκε και το πληντυριο...προστέθηκε άλλο ενα ντεπόζιτο παραλληλα με το ηδη υπάρχον (κρύο νερό) το οποιο δεν έχει βάνα για να κλείνει η παροχή προς το σπίτι ( πριν 3 μηνες αλλαξα τη μπαταρία του μπάνιου βουλωνοντας την τρύπα με το χερι μου....) έχει χάλια πολλά, έχουν περάσει πολλοί υδραυλικοί  (πολυκατοικία βλέπεις και κάθε φορά έφερναν και άλλον) τώρα πρεπει να κάνω ενα ξεκαθάρισμα....αν σου εξηγήσω και για το κρύο θα φριξεις....

----------


## stefos1

Στο λεβητοστασιο εντέλει υπάρχει δοχείο διαστολής products_1_image_89.jpg

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Υπάρχει αυτό εδω

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δυσκολα να βγαλει ακρη κανεις εκει μεσα  :Smile:  .
Αυτο που δειχνεις θα επρεπε να ειναι κοντα στο πιεστικο σου.τα πιεστικα (για να λεγονται πιεστικα ) και να δουλευουν θελουν ενα δοχείο Διαστολης .
Τελικα απο οτι καταλαβα ο υδραυλικος πηγε να κανει την νομιμη οδο με λαθος τροπο.ισως αν η δεξαμενη ηταν στο υπογειο να γεμιζε με,την πιεση υδρευσης και να ειχες το πιεστικο για μεσα στο σπιτι,που ειναι και το πιο σωστο.

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Βοηθάνε αυτές οι φωτογραφιες? Τα ντεποζιτα και το ηλιακό είναι ακριβως πανω απο το πιεστικό και το λέβητα....
Είναι σωστο να δώσω απο το σιδερένιο ντεπόζιτο (το οποίο είναι μονο για το ηλιακό) στο πιεστικό και απο το πιεστικό στο ηλιακό? Και να αφήσω ως έχουν τις συνδέσεις δλδ το πιεστικό να παιρνει απο όλα τα ντεποζιτα?

----------


## pts.

Μπορεί να φαίνεται λίγο άσχετο, αλλά έχω την απορία πόσα λίτρα χωρητικότητα έχουν όλα αυτά τα δοχεία που υπάρχουν σε αυτή την ταράτσα?

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Και τα 3 μαζί έχουν 4 κυβικά....που και πως θα δω αν είναι οκ το πιεστικό μου για να σηκώνει ηλιακό και λέβητα? Το πλυντήριο το αφήνω εκτός γιατί δεν λειτουργει συνέχεια.....

----------


## stefos1

ίσα ίσα το λέβητα πρέπει να αφήσεις <<έξω>> , αυτός είναι που δεν τραβάει πότε πάρα μόνο σε βλάβη η διαρροή κτλ

----------


## kostas_dh

Μήπως το πρόβλημα με το ζεστό νερό ξεκίνησε όταν κάποια μέρα τελείωσε το νερό στις δεξαμενές;

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Κώστα έχει γίνει και αυτό καποιες φορες....εξαέρωση? Έχει γίνει εξαέρωση.....

----------


## kostas_dh

Υποπτεύομαι χαλασμένη βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής στον ηλιακό.
Αυτό έχει σαν συνέπεια να αδειάζει ο ηλιακός καθώς αδειάζουν οι δεξαμενές με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει καθόλου πίεση στο ζεστό νερό. 
Κόστος βαλβίδας 4 - 5 €

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αδερφε χωρις καποιο σχεδιο ειναι αδυνατον με 5 φωτο να βγαλουμε ακρη.θεωρω οτι
Το πιεστικο γεμιζει την δεξαμενη και αυτη με την βαρυτητα το υπολοιπο σπιτι.
Για αυτο τον λογο δεν εχεις πιεση ΠΑΝΤΑ .αν το προβλημα εμφανιστηκε τωρα ειναι κατι αλλο απο αυτο που συζητάμε.
Πως διορθωνεται ;
Πρεπει να βαλεις ενα πιεστικό να δινει παροχη στο δικτυο υδρευσης που εχεις στο σπίτι συμπεριλαμβανοντας θερμοσιφωνο καλοριφερ,βρύσες,καζανακια κλπ.

----------


## vasilisd

Δε γίνεται ρε παιδιά διάγνωση υδραυλικής εγκατάστασης μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ.. Εδω πολλές φορές επι τόπου και δε μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη, πόσο μάλλον μέσα απο 5-10 φωτογραφίες. Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να φωνάξεις ένα αδειούχο υδραυλικό, να σου λύσει το όποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντησεις ....το θέμα λύθηκε...έδωσα νερό κατευθείαν απο το πιεστικό στο δικο μου διαμέρισμα....έβαλα μια τριοδη βανα ...έβαλα θερμοσίφωνα....όταν έχω ζεστό απο ηλιακό δουλεύω με το πιεστικό(λίγο κρύο ανοιχτό για να ανεβάζει την πίεση και του ζεστού) και όταν δεν έχω νερό απο ηλιακό γυριζω τη τριοδη και παίρνω ζεστό απο τον θερμοσίφωνα....πάντως και χωρίς τριοδη και θερμοσίφωνα εκανα δουλεια γιατί το πιεστικό ανεβάζει αρκετά την πίεση έχοντας ελάχιστα ανοιχτό το κρύο....(το κρύο το παίρνω παντα απο το πιεστικό) ελπίζω να έγινα σαφής....

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilimertzani (29-01-16)

----------

